# Danish guy moved to United Kingdom



## Firesouldier (Jul 3, 2020)

Hiya,


As the title suggests, I am Danish, but last year I moved to United Kingdom to a town close to London. I am slowly getting used to the new ways over here and so far I am enjoying my new life 

I just joined this forum today and I am excited to be a part of the community, and find out what knowledge is stored here.
I have been slowly getting into orchestral/hybrid compositions over the past few years and I am very keen to learn more. 

I recently scored orchestral backing tracks to the upcoming debut album by a symphonic metal band called Surma - the album is set for release later this year. For now I am slowly working on my own stuff, which I just do for fun and publish on YouTube. It would be awesome to find likeminded individuals in here to collaborate with and to learn from.


Here is my most recent composition if anyone is interested: 

​


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 3, 2020)

welcome


----------



## bryla (Jul 3, 2020)

Velkommen til, Lars


----------



## Everratic (Jul 3, 2020)

You got a new subscriber :D Welcome!


----------



## Firesouldier (Jul 3, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> welcome


Thanks so much


----------



## Firesouldier (Jul 3, 2020)

bryla said:


> Velkommen til, Lars


Fedest, endnu en dansker? :D Og tusind tak!


----------



## bryla (Jul 3, 2020)

Jepper  fra Vestjylland endda!


----------



## Firesouldier (Jul 3, 2020)

Everratic said:


> You got a new subscriber :D Welcome!


Thank you so much for the support  (I take it as a compliment)


----------



## Firesouldier (Jul 3, 2020)

bryla said:


> Jepper  fra Vestjylland endda!


Vildt nok! Jeg er oprindeligt fra Nordjylland. Boede der i 36 år indtil jeg flyttede til England sidste år


----------



## AllanH (Jul 10, 2020)

Velkommen. Jeg bor I kalifornien


----------



## I like music (Jul 10, 2020)

Turns out I had a nicer curry in Copenhagen than I could find in 90% of London. Welcome!


----------



## stigc56 (Jul 11, 2020)

Velkommen til!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 11, 2020)

A warm welcome from The Netherlands!


----------



## Luftrum (Jul 11, 2020)

Yeah! More Danes! Velkommen Lars!


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jul 11, 2020)

Ja, velkommen til Lars! - Fra Rune fra Hjørring   :D - Welcome!


----------



## thesteelydane (Jul 11, 2020)

Velkommen til, fra endnu en udlandsdansker (Vietnam).


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 11, 2020)

Welcome, but you must be mad.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jul 11, 2020)

Hvor fanen kommer de alle fra?


----------



## bryla (Jul 11, 2020)

Er også lidt overrasket over den store danske koncentration her  Esbjerg her!


----------

